# Air conditioner question



## hoagie (Jun 12, 2015)

Well I just bought a Jag camper by KZ manufacturing. Its a 2007, 26 foot 5th wheel. The air conditioner doesn't work now and the repair guy is saying that its out of refrigerant and I should just replace the entire unit. He says the leaks are usually in the compressor and by the time it takes to tap the lines and charge it up I will have 200 bucks into it. When the leak is in the compressor a new unit is then needed and my bill goes to 1200 instead of 1000 bucks. It has a Coleman air conditioner.

How is this possible? So when they run out of freon or what ever they put into these campers we need and entire new air conditioner? Really?? Any help would or advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have had to replace these a/c's for the same reason! the last one I had repaired didn't last through the season. I have always bought the a/c from the supply house and with the help of a friend replaced it myself. only 4 bolts and a few wires. last one I bought was just over $500.00 i'm sure they've went up but $1200. sounds like a lot of money. if you do change it yourself be sure to replace the gasket. and welcome to the forum:welcome:


----------



## hoagie (Jun 12, 2015)

I am guessing there is a gasket between the air conditioner and the camper?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

yes it does! i'm not sure if it's called a gasket or a seal but the last a/c I replaced did not come with one.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

I ran into that situation last year camping in the eastern Sierra's when my eight year old AC quit. I thought about replacing part of an eight year old unit and decided that total replacement was the answer. The problem was I was 60+ miles from the closest town Carson City Nv. A mobile RV service brought the unit down replaced it and took the old one away total cost: $850. Not bad I thought and the eastern Sierra's in June without AC is not good.


----------



## Irishrover (Sep 9, 2015)

I have used PPL out of Houston TX. to order a few items and they sometimes have AC top units if you use your lower control panel that start at around $500.00 + or -.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

$500. is a good price for a new unit! be sure to check the price of shipping and ask if a new gasket comes with it.


----------

